# Think I'm about to purchase a D90..questions...



## timfrommass (Nov 1, 2009)

My dad has a few old lenses.  I want to make sure that there is no negative on using these lenses vs. newer models.  If they are missing something that a newer lens may have I might possibly consider a Canon instead 

He has a Nikkor AF 28-105 3.5-4.5D and a Sigma APO 75-300 4.5-5.6

Thanks for the help!

-tim


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 3, 2009)

OK from what I can tell the newer lenses have the VR feature, and when the lens zooms it does so internally making it less bulky?  

I have a friend who can get me the D90 with the kit lens which is 18-105 at cost, but can't get me the body only.  So the best price online for the body only from a reputable dealer seems to be from B&H photo.  The price difference is about $250 and the lens that comes with the D90 kit appears to be about a $400 lens.  

I'm leaning towards getting it with the lens to actually have my own, but also because I'll get the wider range and new features for what seem like a very good price.  Would it be worth it for a DSLR newb to spend the extra $$$ for this lens?  Hoping to make my decision tonight, and thanks in advance for the help!

-tim


----------



## Garbz (Nov 4, 2009)

Ignore VR and all the other "fancy" stuff and look at the numbers. Because ultimately that is what will matter the most. Remember VR steadies you, it doesn't steady your subjects. Times I have found I have used VR my subjects are blurred and the entire photo becomes pointless (macro work). 

Consider the angles. The 28-105 is a superzoom by film standards, but on the D90 you effectively crop the middle 1.5x out of your image (the crop factor of the camera). Thus your 28mm lens is no longer really a wide angle, and this is what you will miss most.

If you must get a new lens ignore the features and look at the numbers, and 18-70 will get you the equivalent of your 28-105. It's the wide angle that you will definitely miss most if you don't get the new lens. That said crop factor is very welcome on your 70-300 lens as it'll give you an even longer perceived reach


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so you're saying it's worth it to go with the new lens because I'll need/want the ability to go to the 18mm range correct?

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 4, 2009)

*You're the only one who can determine that.*

That's one thing I like about a lens with a large range, I can find out really quickly what range I use most often and get nice glass in that area.

For me, a lot of my photos are taken indoors at close range (my kids) so a fast wide zoom is very handy (just ordered an 18-50 f/2.8). While other times when I photograph them from a distance (sports) a big zoom is nice.

All depends on what you'll use it for.


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

My use will be very varied I think.  I think you're right though that it will help me figure out what I do most.  I think going with the D90 kit probably seems like my best choice.  From what I've read even though it's in the kit it's a pretty good lens, no?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes it is... and of course you'll be able to use the older lenses with the D90 as well if you'd like to play around with them.


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I think it's a done deal


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Consider the angles. The 28-105 is a superzoom by film standards, but on the D90 you effectively crop the middle 1.5x out of your image (the crop factor of the camera). Thus your 28mm lens is no longer really a wide angle, and this is what you will miss most.



I'm going with the D90 Kit I've already arranged to get it on Friday.  I'm wondering though what do you mean about cropping the middle 1.5x out of my image?  I don't think I know what crop factor means

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 4, 2009)

It doesn't crop it out, that's the only part it uses.

See here:
Crop Factor


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

That makes a lot of sense, thanks!


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok another question, I'm going to get a 16GB card....does it matter if I get the SD or SDHC?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 4, 2009)

Not really, but I'd recommend SDHC... 

BTW, 16GB is huge... Personal choice, but I prefer smaller cards (4GB and 8GB). My card of choice is the SanDisk Extreme III, 30mb/sec model.


----------



## itznfb (Nov 4, 2009)

timfrommass said:


> Ok another question, I'm going to get a 16GB card....does it matter if I get the SD or SDHC?



SDHC stands for SD *High Capacity*. So if you buy a 16GB SD card you're buying a SDHC no matter what.

What you want is a Class 6 with relatively high speed from Nikon's QVL. Like a Lexar 8GB or 4GB. 
Lexar &#8211; Flash Memory Secure Digital Cards &#8211; SDHC Professional
^ Most reliable SD card in my opinion. I just dumped all my Sandisk for Lexar


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a 16GB stick now for my sony p&s...I like it because I don't have to worry about how many photos I take along with videos as well.  If I'm on a trip or a vacation I like to only have to worry about the one card that's in my camera.  For example I went on a missioin trip to Haiti for 10 days in June and took a bunch of videos and thousands of pictures, and I just liked not having to worry about space.

You're right about the HC, I wasn't paying attention.  As far as which ones, I'm going with what I can get a discount on through a friend, so my choices are two.  

SanDisk - Ultra II 16GB Secure Digital Memory Card - SDSDRH-016G-A11

SanDisk - Extreme III 16GB Secure Digital High Capacity Memory Card - SDSDX3-016-A31

The second one is twice as much, and twice as fast.  I'd really love not to spend the extra $$$ when will I ever see the difference in the speed of the transfer?

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 4, 2009)

You're not by chance a Head shaver, are you?


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2009)

timfrommass said:


> You're right about the HC, I wasn't paying attention.
> -tim


The one thing that is absolutely necessary if you want to make nice images is paying attention. :thumbup:


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats on going for the d90! I just upgraded using b&h myself, and I loooove it!


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

KmH said:


> timfrommass said:
> 
> 
> > You're right about the HC, I wasn't paying attention.
> ...



Thanks for the sound advice   I've never purchased an SD card before, always dealt with Sony memory sticks.  That part of my question was rather silly in retrospect 

-tim


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> You're not by chance a Head shaver, are you?



Not sure what that is?

-tim


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 4, 2009)

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Congrats on going for the d90! I just upgraded using b&h myself, and I loooove it!



Thanks hope I do too!

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 4, 2009)

timfrommass said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > You're not by chance a Head shaver, are you?
> ...



OK, guess not 

I knew a guy on another forum who went on a mission trip there around the same time and his name was also Tim.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Nov 5, 2009)

timfrommass said:


> I have a 16GB stick now for my sony p&s...I like it because I don't have to worry about how many photos I take along with videos as well. If I'm on a trip or a vacation I like to only have to worry about the one card that's in my camera. For example I went on a missioin trip to Haiti for 10 days in June and took a bunch of videos and thousands of pictures, and I just liked not having to worry about space.
> 
> -tim


 
The only thing I worry about with BIG cards is - if they go down you can lose a lot. I know there are recovery programs etc out there, but I'm less nervous if I take a few smaller cards instead.


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 5, 2009)

So what about the speed of the card?  When would I notice a difference?

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 5, 2009)

During the transfer from card to computer mostly.


----------



## timfrommass (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha ok, well for half the price I can wait a few minutes then.  If it was something that effected the camera's ability to take pictures then that'd be a different story.

-tim


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2009)

That won't happen until you move up to a UDMA capable camera like the D300/D300s.


----------

